# Penn 750SSM or Daiwa Emblem Pro



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just got a new 11' Tica Dolphin spinning rod and I need to get a new reel. I have narrowed my choice down to a Penn Spinfisher 750SSM or a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5000. I would appreciate any insight or advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

emblem pro


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Emblem Pro hands down, no comparison IMHO


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks. I have been leaning toward the Emblem Pro. I was somewhat curious about the sealed drag on the Penn.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The Emblem is designed for surf fishing the penn is not. Emblem all the way.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*don't know about the Emblem*

but I have the Emcast which is like one step down and it has been a great reel ........ I have the Big one Emcast plus 6000, now I'm going to buy the Emcast Sport 4500 for a middle ground rig for the Mrs ..... had great luck with the one including landing a couple carhoods with it and the Drag worked perfectly ...... 

Seen on Tv where Avet reels are tied to the back of a Dodge Charger and they hang on ...... drag was flawless ....... Sharkhunters East Vs West ....... Awesome show ........


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ps*

The Daiwa's are suspose to be great casters because the spool is long and wide ..... there was another thread where the Daiwa's spool design makes it a casting dream and they talk of all the advantages ......

Look at the last page of the ultimate distance spinning reel Thread


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*I have a 750ssm & 5500 Emblem Pro*

I also have the Emcast Plus reel. Definitely go with the 5500 Emblem Pro for a surf setup. It's lighter than the 750ssm & Emcast models and it casts like a dream. The spool on the 5500 model is a little skinner than the 5000 or 4500 so it actually makes it look a little smaller or less bulkier by comparison although it weighs just the same. I would now like to pair it up with a custom heaver and I'd be set.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for all in info. I am going to order a 5500 from Randy. I will have to wait on the custom heaver.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a 750ssm, got rid of it, just too big. I now use a 650ssm, that is one of the best reels I've used this season. I spooled it with 30# fireline and had a blast.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

emblem


----------



## CuT'it up (Oct 18, 2006)

I own both reels, they have their advantages and disadvantages. I like the drag on the penn but overall the emblem is the better choice IMO


----------



## Intheswamp (Apr 12, 2007)

Outrigger said:


> I also have the Emcast Plus reel. Definitely go with the 5500 Emblem Pro for a surf setup. It's lighter than the 750ssm & Emcast models and it casts like a dream. The spool on the 5500 model is a little skinner than the 5000 or 4500 so it actually makes it look a little smaller or less bulkier by comparison although it weighs just the same. I would now like to pair it up with a custom heaver and I'd be set.


If the spool is narrower/skinnier on the 5500 does this mean the 4500 and 5000 cast better???

Ed


----------

